# 2017 Blue Wave 2200STL



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: *Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine*

2017 Blue Wave 2200STL being pushed by a Suzuki 175hp (58 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS12 GPS/FF w/SonicHub Stereo system, Minn Kota 80lb 24v i-Pilot w/quick release mount â€" batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Sea Star jackplate, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom livewell, (2) rear fold up jump seats, seat frame w/cyclone chairs on sliders, cooler w/slide out rack, center console w/integrated livewell, canvas T-Top w/cupholders & rod holders, (2) bow fish/dry storage boxes, (2) bow rod lockers, anchor locker, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Very clean, well kept 2200STL rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

